# Champions League Qualies 18-19 August



## A_Skywalker (Aug 11, 2009)

18 Aug 17:45 Celtic v Arsenal 2.90 3.25 2.25   
18 Aug 17:45 FC Copenhagen v Apoel Nicosia 1.57 3.80 5.00   
18 Aug 17:45 Poli Timisoara v VfB Stuttgart 3.60 3.40 1.90  
18 Aug 17:45 Sheriff Tiraspol v Olympiakos 4.00 3.50 1.80   
18 Aug 17:45 Sporting v Fiorentina 2.30 3.20 2.87   
19 Aug 17:45 FC Salzburg v Maccabi Haifa 1.85 3.30 4.00   
19 Aug 17:45 Levski Sofia v Debrecen 1.72 3.50 4.33   
19 Aug 17:45 Lyon v Anderlecht 1.44 4.00 6.50   
19 Aug 17:45 Panathinaikos v Atletico Madrid 2.40 3.20 2.75  
19 Aug 17:45 Ventspils v FC Zurich 2.87 3.20 2.30


----------



## CharlieSin (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello I would like if someone knows to recommend me a site which hace a football team guide and some info about betting,I start to betting in previous year in chmapionsleague but i would like to have a guide for all the best football teams if there is one,thank you,Charlie


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 18, 2009)

I dont know about a complete guide but we have a list of links to club sites where you can find a lot of info, they are in the national championshis folders of the forum. For example here are links to club sites of Great Britain. viewtopic.php?f=7&t=631


----------



## CharlieSin (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok thank you very much that's what I want


----------



## free bet (Aug 20, 2009)

Too bad for Celtic, they might have done it if they had a positive result at home....


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 24, 2009)

free bet said:
			
		

> Too bad for Celtic, they might have done it if they had a positive result at home....


THey wont give up, still got a chance.


----------

